# Eurokracy coverage from friday - sunday



## mkv_thomas (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey everyone, my Eurokracy coverage is up on my Flickr. 

Will also be featured on http://www.aesthetes.us later this week.


Feel free to repost, *BUT PLEASE TAG ME AS THE PHOTOGRAPHER! 

@mkv_thomas
@mkv_thomas
@mkv_thomas
@mkv_thomas
@mkv_thomas
@mkv_thomas*

If I see my photos being used with my being tagged and given credit I will report it

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

love this!


----------



## Nochbesser (May 21, 2021)

Just checked the albums!
Too bad the aesthetes.us website is not working. I would gladly join the community and share my photo-reviews.


----------

